# c shaped egg sacs?



## PFC Foust (Jan 1, 2010)

i think the sacs are from some form of snail, i have many differant types in my aquarium,(forgive me, i have no idea what species). there are 4 sacs, below the waterline, near the botom of the tank, with a very distinctive c shape. there are also platys, guppys, neon tetras, and ghost shrimp in this particular aquarium, and the only egg layers are the tetras, and from what i have read, these are definitly not tetra eggs. so im asuming snail, but what kind?
any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

not apple, those are usually a thick line, like toothpaste above the water line. And not pond snails, those are usually just a clear goo on plants.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

In this case a particular phrase comes to mind, "a picture is worth a thousand words"


----------

